# transportng gekio's



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

just wondering if i can catch wild gekio's in Arizona and bring them back to Ohio, there are alot of them out here and i just wanted to know i think they are the common house type.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

marilynmonroe said:


> just wondering if i can catch wild gekio's in Arizona and bring them back to Ohio, there are alot of them out here and i just wanted to know i think they are the common house type.


here you wanna read this, http://www.azgfd.gov/pdfs/h_f/regulations/...Regulations.pdf

ARIZON REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN REGULATIONS 2009-2010


----------

